# Endo Returns 9 yrs later



## kbaum (Dec 11, 1999)

Had a 2nd lap on Monday - Dr was looking for adhesions from 1st lap. Instead, he found endo. Now I'm really confused. I haven't had a period since my first lap, 9 years ago. How could it have returned without a cycle?Working on several questions to ask the Dr when we review the videotape of my lap (which must have been just the highlights or something since the op took over an hour and the tape is only 5 minutes long). Any clues? I need to get more educated on this...for example, I've read on the web that nutrition has an effect on endo. Why?Thanks-Karen


----------



## Krissy (Jul 6, 2000)

Karen, i was wondering how you did.Maybe the endo was there but they missed it? my dr said its good at hiding in certain spots.I hope someone who knows more writes.Feel better,Krissy


----------



## Nat (Sep 29, 2001)

Karen, I don't have any answers for you but I am indeed surprised by the doctor's findings. I was told that endo cannot "appear" just like that, especially when it had not been seen 10 or 12 years ago. I had a lap 11 years ago and no endo was found. I've had pelvic pains for the last 4 months, so my GP said that it might be useful to do a lap (especially because everything else has been ruled out). On one hand, my surgeon informed me that endo was a very minor possibility; on the other hand, my GP says that it is possible that endo shows up, just like that (out of the blues). Go figure... Sorry I could not help, but please post any info that you might have on this subject... I will also look further into it.Nat


----------



## JenS (Dec 18, 2000)

Endo is a weird thing. Some women continue to have endo EVEN AFTER Hysterectomies! The experts just don't know.Have you joined the Endometriosis Association? I get a lot of books, tapes, etc from them.


----------



## KES (Mar 4, 1999)

Endometriosis sure presents lots of mystery.Endometriosis grows with estrogen. I remember reading that certain foods that we normally eat may contain estrogen, or may come from estrogen-fed animals. (Sorry, I can't recall more detail than that.)Also, as Krissy mentioned, endometriosis can be microscopic. Even the best of surgeons might miss some endo tissue. That tissue can remain dormant or grow, depending on circumstances.I also recall reading that our body, even after menopause, still produces some trace amounts of estrogen. Furthermore, I read that endometrial tissue can _itself_ produce its own estrogen.I'm sorry to be so unscientific about my sources, but I've a major case of what is kindly called "brain fog," and I just don't retain as much as I used to.Nat, I sort of agree with your GP on this one. (I added a P.S. to you on sabry's thread without having read this one; sorry.)Jen, the Endo Association is a good source. Endo can really suck (to use medical terminology!!).Unfortunately, Karen, I'm not surprised that this happened. But I am sorry, because endo is a rough road to travel. Good luck.


----------



## JenS (Dec 18, 2000)

Speaking of foods with estrogen, I try to stay away from cow's milk (I now use soy milk) and limit meats -- both are full of hormones and chemicals that we with endo do NOT need!


----------



## CaseyL (Jul 23, 2001)

How about endo coming back in less than 2 months!?! I had my laparoscopy on Nov. 1 and had all visible signs of endo removed. I am still having a lot of pain before and during my period and at ovulation, particularly on the left side. This morning I had an ultrasound and they found another mass on my ovary. The nurse asked if I have a history of endo because I have what looks like an endometrioma on my left ovary. She showed it to two different doctors and of course they can't tell for sure from an ultrasound, but they will keep an eye on it. While doing the ultrasound, the nurse said that there was a lot of activity in my bowels. No kidding!!! I also may need another hysteroscopy because there is something "going on" in my uterus. It may be healing from the fibroid removal, but they're not sure. Arrgggggg.


----------



## JenS (Dec 18, 2000)

kasey, OUCH! Sorry to hear it! Endo is surely a weird thing. I have heard of it coming back in 3 months, but wow, 2 months. What medications do you take?


----------



## CaseyL (Jul 23, 2001)

Jen - I can't take any meds for it now because I'm trying to get pregnant. My doctor said the best thing I can do now for endo is to get pregnant - and we're trying desparately! He said if I didn't want to have a baby, he'd put me on Lupron or other hormone suppressant medication. I just had a thought - I wonder if the fertility meds (hormones) I'm taking caused it to grow back. I'm going back to see the doc tomorrow, so I'll ask.


----------



## bug! (Jul 10, 2000)

Hi thereJust my 2cents.Everything that KES said was true.I have had 4 surgeries in 4 years. The 3rd was a total hyst with gallbladder removal due to endo.12 years ago, doctors did not know as much as they do now about endo. It is very possible that you had microscopic endo and it grew in the time of several years. I knew going into my hyst that it was not a cure all for endometriosis. I did a lot of research on the disease and I am aware that estrogen causes endometriosis to occur. Estrogen is a needed hormone for women though and I have estrogen patches that I replace twice a week knowing that it may cause endo to grow within my body. For me, menopause was worse.Endo is such an enigma that it is only beginning to be understood. 10 years ago things were different.good luck to youtiffany


----------



## bug! (Jul 10, 2000)

Oh, I meant to mention.There is an excellent book out called"Endometroisis, A key to healing through Nutrition" by authors Dian Shepperson Mills and Michael VernonIt talks about foods that contain natural estrogens and nutrition in general. Wonderful book. One of the best books I've read on Endo.


----------

